
Core Animation Support Coming to Mac Chrome - boundlessdreamz
http://www.manu-j.com/blog/core-animation-support-coming-to-mac-chrome/483/
======
ZeroGravitas
Maybe this is like admitting I logged into ReadWriteWeb instead of Facebook,
but I was genuinely confused by this post because I assumed at first that it
was written by Mike Pinkerton.

I think I subconsciously mistook the tweet and username as blog title and
byline.

~~~
whyenot
The tweet is in a much larger typeface than the actual title. It seems to me
like a bad design choice -- and I'm not just saying that because I made the
same mistake you did :)

~~~
boundlessdreamz
I have now put all the text below the image. Interesting usability lesson
here. :)

~~~
DTrejo
_has tweeted that, he is_

That comma isn't needed.

